# Version 4.1 des Programmiertools JetSym verfügbar



## whatisnesps (23 Dezember 2008)

Die Version 4.1 des Programmiertools JetSym enthält neue mächtige Features. Im Vordergrund stehen die Versionskontrolle, der Hardwaremanager und zusätzliche Funktionalitäten in Verbindung mit der Programmiersprache JetSym STX wie Trace-Modus und Makros. Die Versionskontrolle wird über ein Plug-In mit einer Versionskontrollsoftware wie zum Beispiel Microsoft® Visual SourceSafe® eingebunden. Damit können alle Dateien eines oder mehrerer Projekte in JetSym versioniert werden. Der Hardwaremanager bietet die Möglichkeit, sämtliche Steuerungen, Erweiterungsmodule, Achsen und Achsverbunde der Projekt-Konfiguration anzulegen und zu konfigurieren beziehungsweise zu parametrieren. Für jede einzelne Achse und jeden Verbund steht ein komfortabler Motion-Setup zur Verfügung. Das entsprechende Setup-Fenster baut sich je nach Konfiguration des Antriebs oder des Verbunds dynamisch auf. Weitere hilfreiche Features finden sich im Setup-Modus. Eine Timervariable kann man nun ebenfalls beobachten, und beim Anlegen eines Arrays oder einer Struktur werden durch "Aufklappen" sämtliche Werte der Strukturvariablen beziehungsweise der Array-Indizes automatisch angezeigt. Die neueste Version JetSym 4.1 kann auf der Homepage jetter.de unter "Support" heruntergeladen und auch ohne Lizenzierung im Demomodus angewendet werden. JetSym eignet sich für alle derzeit verfügbaren Steuerungen von Jetter.


----------

